# Please Critique Lisl...



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

We had been training when I decided to snap these photos with my camera. Sorry they are not at eye level or from above.

She is standing on a 6' tall, 8" wide retaining wall in these photos. She walked into this stack when I told her to halt & stay.

Her fur is a little ruffled from activity and I don't carry a brush while training. Hope she passes muster for the standard.




























She's looking around at something here.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm no pro, and can't offer a professional critique... But I am a foot freak with dogs, and her feet look a little flat to me? 

Please correct me if I'm wrong. 

Could also be what she is standing on? Because it doesn't seem to be all of them? 

I love her topline.. not all roachy and not over done.
Also nice to see her walking on her FEET as opposed to walking on her pasturns or hocks 

I think she is beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't really know. They just look like dog feet to me.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Shoulders, elbows and feet are perfect for jumping, fast agility maneuvers. Trim BMI a bit and work her hard! She's designed for it.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

She loves it too and never gets tired.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

she looks well balanced except her upper arm seems short 
i hope izcth can pop in and give a good criticque

her feet probably need to be trimmed as the fuz between the toes grows up like that
they may need to be a bit tighter too (toes)

packen and your bmi 
can we say 'obsessed'??


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

No critique here. I just want to say she is beautiful!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She does have a very nice topline and is well balanced. Very good angulation front and rear, though, yes, her upper arm could be longer. She looks to stand a bit east west in front and her pasterns are a bit straight which makes her feet look odd. Very nice color and dark pigment.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i wondered if it was her fur and fluff making her arm seem short 
can you clarify?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for that honest evaluation. That's what I wanted.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Short upper arms are a huge issue in the breed. No worse than most I see.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Besides the obvious answer of 'breeding', how is this being allowed to continue in working lines? I did not know it was an issue, nor did I ever think Lisl's upper arms were too short until now.

I have never studied her from this angle before. I'm always looking at her from above and it was not really noticable to me.

It doesn't seem to affect her gait or agility ability.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When I was told Hans has short upper arms, I did a search here and found multiple threads on this issue.

Looks as if it is hard to get rid of that without sacrificing other, more important traits.
Here is one good thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/185709-front-angulation-working-lines.html


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I can certainly live with it. I never noticed it 'til now. Thanks for the link. I'll read up on that.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That was a very interesting discussion. I learned something.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The short upper arm is not just a problem in working lines. It is a breed problem and, IMO, worse in the show lines and will be very hard to correct. The most common angulation problem in working lines is straighter shoulders and often a lack of overall balance.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

i am wondering if poor angulation in front has any correlation with elbow dysplasia?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

my boy diesel said:


> i wondered if it was her fur and fluff making her arm seem short
> can you clarify?


Maybe. In the last photo, her elbow is where the light colored tuft of fur forms a half circle, or, where the dark brown fur on her upper arm turns to black.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

MichaelE said:


> *I can certainly live with it.* I never noticed it 'til now. Thanks for the link. I'll read up on that.


If it ever becomes something you CAN'T live with, I would be happy to take that gorgeous girl off your hands. PMing my address. LOL!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl will never live anywhere but here with me.


----------

